# Mains Water Charges in Torremolinos



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what the water charges in Torremolinos are? The ayuntamiento issues bills every 4 months? And is it at a fixed price? The price does not vary according to volume consumed?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a bit further along the coast in Benalmadena and............... I dont know the answer. We've been here fro three months and havent had a water bill yet, but I'm fairly certain that ALL water bills in Spain are charged by volume used and are not fixed rate!


Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

All the water consumption in Spain is metered, so you pay for what you use, and this helps cut down waste of what is (in spite of all the rain we've had lately!) a scarce resource.

The prices in Torremolinos are about to go up 50% according to this article:
Torremolinos bills to rise by more than 50 per cent


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> All the water consumption in Spain is metered, so you pay for what you use, and this helps cut down waste of what is (in spite of all the rain we've had lately!) a scarce resource.
> 
> The prices in Torremolinos are about to go up 50% according to this article:
> Torremolinos bills to rise by more than 50 per cent


At present ours are banded 0-14m3, 15-28m3, 29-49m3, etc. The charges are 59c for the 1st band, 85c the 2nd, 1,08 the 3rd. They are proposing to change in 2012 so that the bands are 0-10 m3, 11-20, 21-30, etc; & start the charge in the 1st band at 1,08€  It's not going down to wellhere at the moment ! Apparently it's to do with the cost of power consumption for desalinated water. ( Not that we've got anyaround here ! ) What everyone with half a brain told them at the outset when they went down this road 6 years ago !!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Still much cheaper than the UK though, our water rates in 2008 were £47 a month, compared to about €25 a quarter now here.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Still much cheaper than the UK though, our water rates in 2008 were £47 a month, compared to about €25 a quarter now here.


True, but the problem with desalinated water which every one told the government about at the begining is the cost of the power needed to convert 1m3 of sea water into drinking water. One of the most efficient plants is at Cabo de Cope & uses 2,82Kwh/ M3.This equates to about 37c for each m3 produced. As you can see they've been selling at a loss as the price of the electricity has gone up. Even back in 2006 there was a report stating that most desalination plants , really required their own power station !
What I can't understand is why they can't incorporate some form of hydro-generation into the incoming water feeds to the desalination plants enabling them to generate electricity; rather than relying on supplied power .
Personally I thought that the transfer of water from the Ebro was the more sensible solution. the concerns of the agriculturalists & environmentalists could have been overcome by ensuring that water was only ever transferred when the level was above the normal levels. Last winter the Ebro was discharging into the sea at the rate of 1,8billion litres a second ( about 8,25 million m3 / sec. ) , above it's normal level. If just some of that could have been diverted it would supply huge areas of Spain with fresh water for many months rather than it just flowing in to the sea for someone to draw it back to a desalination plant & expend costly energy to convert it back to fresh water. It's all rather mad isn't it ?


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

I live in the campo and our water is metered and banded. The costs last year were:up to 60m3 0.12/m3, between 60 and 80m3 0.24/m3 and above 80 m3 0.9/m3.
However our neighbour who is in the next ayuntamiento pays for water with only 2 bands and is up to 3 times the cost of ours! Plus the supply of our water is extremely reliable and his is not - his can be off for weeks at a time (and usually is).
Our ayuntamiento introduced basuras charges in 2010 and backdated them for one year - 24 euros per year. For me to make use of our village bins means a round trip of some 16 kms! However I use the bins of my neighbouring ayuntamiento on my trip down the mountain to the coast so I can hardly complain. 
My son has just moved to Torremolinos and I'm wondering what he can expect to pay......probably a damn sight more than I do.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

morlandg said:


> I live in the campo and our water is metered and banded. The costs last year were:up to 60m3 0.12/m3, between 60 and 80m3 0.24/m3 and above 80 m3 0.9/m3.
> However our neighbour who is in the next ayuntamiento pays for water with only 2 bands and is up to 3 times the cost of ours! Plus the supply of our water is extremely reliable and his is not - his can be off for weeks at a time (and usually is).
> Our ayuntamiento introduced basuras charges in 2010 and backdated them for one year - 24 euros per year. For me to make use of our village bins means a round trip of some 16 kms! However I use the bins of my neighbouring ayuntamiento on my trip down the mountain to the coast so I can hardly complain.
> My son has just moved to Torremolinos and I'm wondering what he can expect to pay......probably a damn sight more than I do.


lol. I pay more than that per m3 for my irrigation water !


----------

